# Help



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

I am on the blunt edge of low technology so bear with me. My printer died. I went to get a new printer and they don't make just printers anymore. I bought a new printer/scanner for $19. I got it hooked up just fine. Ink cartridges for the old printer were about $35 each. The new printer came with 2 cartridges (b&w and color) so I am way ahead LOL.

The problem is I now have a perfectly good scanner that I don't need anymore. I have a neighbor that is even more technologically challenged than I am. I am going to give the scanner to them if I can get it to work with their computer. They have a Lenovo sp? laptop with google chrome on it. It has a printer hooked up to it and it can go online. I tried to find a windows operating system but couldn't. I need to know what the OS is to download the drivers. Is there a windows operating system on this and how do I find it? Can this computer work with a scanner?

Merry Christmass


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Do you know the model number of the computer? It should tell you the operating system when it starts up.


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

Don't know the model number. You just lift the lid/screen to turn it on. The display doesn't look anything like the windows start up screen I'm used to. My current computer is Windows 7, old one was Windows 98.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Well there maybe No Drivers for a printer that old. When I even went from 98 to XP My old printer had to go Bye Bye cause no Drivers for that older HP Printer for use with XP. You may just be out of luck with getting drivers for them to use that older scanner. That is what technology is these days once they get so old they are then used as a door stop and nothing more. Especially as inexpensive as the 3 in 1 printers have gotten those Print/Scan/Copy ones. The older machines are just done simple as that even IF they have life in them, if these people don't have that older OS that has the drivers it just won't work. Period.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

I've found linux supports older hardware far longer than windows. If there is a linux driver for it, then that driver doesnt disappear and usually works with newer versions, at least printers and scanners. There are some older proprietary drivers that dont get updated.

And interestingly anymore sometimes lot eaiser to get older windows software to run via WINE on linux than it is on the latest greatest windows operating system.


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

The Epson site had drivers for this scanner going all the way back to the OS before 95 and up to 10. I have been using it on my 7. Don't think drivers will be an issue. 

Is it possible this Lenovo doesn't use a Windows OS?


----------



## miggyb (May 2, 2015)

I believe Chrome is the OS. In Advanced Settings you should be able to set up the printer. CNET dowloads for patches. I have an Acer notebook that uses the same.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

miggyb said:


> I believe Chrome is the OS. In Advanced Settings you should be able to set up the printer. CNET dowloads for patches. I have an Acer notebook that uses the same.


Google Chrome is a web browser not the OS. It will be Windows I would be sure at least of some kind. 95--98--98se--XP---ME---then it goes into 7 and so on.


----------



## miggyb (May 2, 2015)

My Acer notebook uses Chrome OS.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Ok that makes sense. After i posted I thought maybe this was a notebook not a desktop.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Nimrod said:


> Is it possible this Lenovo doesn't use a Windows OS?


Well, sure. Lenovo is just a brand of PC and can run a variety of operating systems. You can load Windows, Linux, Chrome OS, or even Android on a Lenovo PC.


----------

